# Orbital Terraforming and Planet Making Machines



## AlexanderSen (Dec 29, 2014)

Just rough of an idea I had. 

These giant machines, created by an ancient race of aliens, reach around the orbital diameter of planets and draw energy and molecular gases in from nebular clouds nearby and harness the gases and energy into creating or terraforming asteroids and planets. The aliens use more of energy waves and global magnetic fields to alter the planets. 

I figure using conventional planetary bound machines, even the size of mountains tio terraform an impossible and ridiculous task due to the epic size of a planet. Thus it might take eons before finishing, and if they do it would take so many years on such a scale for so long that it's pretty much futile. It would require so much effort and resoruces it might bankrupt/drain all the resources of a planet.

So these orbital rings are mysterious devices which can amplify and modify planetary movements and conditions.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Jan 3, 2015)

I did some initial shilouette and shapes of how the orbital rings and core generator(s) would look like. There are several looks ranging from hodge podged chopped shop look, to a more clean smooth look. There are two parts: One, the creation engine which generates the initial gravity well and formation of the planet, and two, the expansion and terraforming orbital satellites which add and take away and modify the surface and atmosphere. 

I would appreciate feedbacK on what people think or like better.


----------

